# Seiko dial changeover



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I some free time yesterday so went through my spares box and decided to change over a dial on one of my Seiko's , luckily the dial feet are set for a crown at 4 so it was a simple straight swop.

This is how it looked before










This is how it looks now




























Quite a transformation from how it was when I originally bought it


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Very different indeed. I like your current choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## fredwastell (Mar 15, 2017)

I do prefer the look now but does it now become a "franken" watch?? Just asking as I am not sure when the lines become blurred. On Seiko's the dial will include things like the movement to which it is attached. Could anyone comment please.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

fredwastell said:


> I do prefer the look now but does it now become a "franken" watch?? Just asking as I am not sure when the lines become blurred. On Seiko's the dial will include things like the movement to which it is attached. Could anyone comment please.


 I would not have thought it a Franken watch as the dial that is now in it is still a Seiko dial and the movement on the bottom of the dial states 7s26 which is the movement that is in the watch .


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Just had a little search on the web and I am wrong , looks as though this is a Franken watch , this is what I found

"To me, a Frankenwatch is cobbled together with often real but not necessarily correct parts," "So you have a dial from one model, hands from another, and built up from random parts."


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

I take my hat of to anyone prepared to mod their watch. I wish I was confident and proficient enough to have a go. Nice one!


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Mmmmmmm. No.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> Just had a little search on the web and I am wrong , looks as though this is a Franken watch , this is what I found
> 
> "To me, a Frankenwatch is cobbled together with often real but not necessarily correct parts," "So you have a dial from one model, hands from another, and built up from random parts."


 It's just someone else's opinion that I wouldn't bother about. Seiko's and Vostoks are well recognised "modders" favourites. Carry on with what you enjoy. :thumbsup:

My preference, is this one.


----------



## tx101 (Jan 7, 2018)

Interesting looking case/shroud, custom ?

Where can I get one from ?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice looking mod, John, though I must say that I prefer the 'Black Monster' look. (JMHO of course).


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

tx101 said:


> Interesting looking case/shroud, custom ?
> 
> Where can I get one from ?


 The case/shroud is part of the watch and as far as I am aware not available separate


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

jsud2002 said:


> Just had a little search on the web and I am wrong , looks as though this is a Franken watch , this is what I found
> 
> "To me, a Frankenwatch is cobbled together with often real but not necessarily correct parts," "So you have a dial from one model, hands from another, and built up from random parts."


 I wouldn't call this a frankenwatch for a few reasons. It's a modified Seiko; you're being open about that and a lot of people modify their Seikos.

A "Frankenwatch" tends to be a watch that's been cobled together from parts from other broken/older watches (usually old Seiko 5's), and quite often swapping out parts in the movement, then putting it up for sale without any acknowledgement of the fact that it's a mishmash of parts.

I'd say that the important difference is there's no deception or transaction here. It's an enthusiast showing off a modified Seiko using (I assume) new dial/hands/case/bezel with no tinkering to the moment.

The reason frankenwatches get a bad name is that the swapped out parts in the movement often don't work well/are rusted or corroded and/or break quickly.

Hope that's helpful. And... nice mod!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

As most of us are aware, Seiko owners like to give the watches nicknames...there's the 'Spork', the 'Sea Urchins', the 'Turtles', 'BFK', Sumo, Samurai etc, etc. But funnily, The Seiko SKZ251 and its variants are known as 'Frankenmonsters', which seems a bit strange because as far as I know, these weren't made up from different watches....unless Seiko had a load of spare parts lying around and decided to use them up. They were available in four dial colours, Black, blue, yellow and the very scarce orange. I have the yellow version...


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> As most of us are aware, Seiko owners like to give the watches nicknames...there's the 'Spork', the 'Sea Urchins', the 'Turtles', 'BFK', Sumo, Samurai etc, etc. But funnily, The Seiko SKZ251 and its variants are known as 'Frankenmonsters', which seems a bit strange because as far as I know, these weren't made up from different watches....unless Seiko had a load of spare parts lying around and decided to use them up. They were available in four dial colours, Black, blue, yellow and the very scarce orange. I have the yellow version...


 Love the deep blue one and the brac :yes: elet


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Mk II started out as a parts supplier for Seiko modders, some still turn up in teh WRUW threads. I concur, "Frankenwatch" refers to a watch that's been resurrected with borrowed pieces off diffferent models, _for sale_. For the owner's own enjoyment, it's just modding.

I'm ambivalent on the results here, probably because I know where the dial came from, so it looks rather like Jeep Wrangler wheels installed on a Jaguar XKE - out of place.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Chromejob said:


> 'm ambivalent on the results here, probably because I know where the dial came from, so it looks rather like Jeep Wrangler wheels installed on a Jaguar XKE - out of place.


 That is a brilliant description and describes perfectly how I feel about this mod. I like the military style dial and think it suits the case but it is the "5" that does not suit.

Part of this little experiment was to see how the dial and case looked together and now I have seen I can look at the likes of Dagaz or Yobokies for a better suited military dial.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

jsud2002 said:


> That is a brilliant description and describes perfectly how I feel about this mod. I like the military style dial and think it suits the case but it is the "5" that does not suit.
> 
> Part of this little experiment was to see how the dial and case looked together and now I have seen I can look at the likes of Dagaz or Yobokies for a better suited military dial.


 Sometimes you don't know until you know. Have to wear it and look at it a bit. That's the fuuuuun of watch modding, eh wot? :yes:


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

jsud2002 said:


> That is a brilliant description and describes perfectly how I feel about this mod. I like the military style dial and think it suits the case but it is the "5" that does not suit.
> 
> Part of this little experiment was to see how the dial and case looked together and now I have seen I can look at the likes of Dagaz or Yobokies for a better suited military dial.


 That's a good plan, better than spending out on a Dagaz dial and not being happy with the look.

I also think the SNK dials look good in an SKX007K1 or similar, I don't see the problem with the 5 emblem personally though. Nice job!


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I wasn't completely happy with the Seiko 5 dial as Chromejob said



Chromejob said:


> it looks rather like Jeep Wrangler wheels installed on a Jaguar XKE - out of place.


 I decided to have another change about and removed the Yellow Sumo dial from a 007 and put it into the monster










the 007 is all back original now


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I love that yellow dial with the 'Sea Urchin' handset...really unique and eyecatching. :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

"franken" or not. lucky twice, feet on the dial AND proper location ! could there be a "franken thread' for a good mechanic? vin


----------



## Loris-76 (May 28, 2018)

Definitely something completely new! The evolution is outstanding!


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

All change again , this time though I have gone for a date free dial which I had lying in my spares box and by using the date free dial I was able to rotate the whole watch making the crown at 10 . Let's see how long it stays like this before I get the urge to change it again


----------

